# New Tank DIY Hood and Stand Build



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, new to the forum, from Down Under in Perth West Australia.:-D
Thought I'd put some photos up of my new DIY 80 Gal tank.
I built the Stand and Hood with the help of my kids, as it's my first attempt I don't think it turned out too bad! 
I've just come back to Fish Keeping after an absence of about 20 years. :shock:
Looking forward to getting some great advice and seeing some really excellent set-ups!


----------



## KatSea (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks amazing Love it!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

looks excellent great job!!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Awesome job by the way!!


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

An update on my tank above.

Just upgraded my 5ftx1.5ftx1.5ft 80 gal for a 5ftx1.5ftx3ft 160 gal.
Finished the set up and transferred my community fish yesterday and just started looking clearer.

Stil need to finish the trim on the stand and hood I've made.

I've gone for half sand/half gravel substrate, with full planting.
I'm very pleased with result and the fish seem really happy 

Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks Great!

Welcome back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

An update on my tank above.

Just upgraded my 5ftx1.5ftx1.5ft 80 gal for a 5ftx1.5ftx3ft 160 gal.
Finished the set up and transferred my community fish yesterday and just started looking clearer.

Stil need to finish the trim on the stand and hood I've made.

I've gone for half sand/half gravel substrate, with full planting.
I'm very pleased with result and the fish seem really happy 

Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry about the double post! :shock:

Don't know how that happened!!!:-?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice to see you around again - and congrats on the upgrade so soon! 

The hood looks neat - you built it? Show and tell, please!

Who's living there?


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

Looks great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome! Looks really creative! Good Job!


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Firstly thanks for the kind comments, yes it is a very busy and fully stocked tank, (most would say over stocked,and probably with very good reason).:shock:

I've added another picture with the trim on the hood and base completed.

The tank holds around 160 Gals, and weighs over 1800 pounds (I've beefed up my homemade stand with an extra twenty 2 x 4 upright and horizontal supports, luckily it sits on a concrete floor. :shock:

I have 50% Gravel and 50% Pool Filter Sand as a substrate, planted with various plant species including java fern, java moss, Vallis etc and decor is Golden Vine, Red Gum Roots, Pink Limestone and of course my TARDIS! 

I run 2 x eheim 2113 and 1 x Eheim 2229 Pro External Canister Filters, plus an internal foam filter, I perform weekly 25% water changes treated with API Tap Water Conditioner and add about 6 tablespoons of Aquarium salt plus dose with liquid plant food. The light is a 5 ft Led with a moonlight.

Feeding regime is good quality flake food and spirulina Sinking Algae Wafers twice a day and a cube each of Frozen Blood Worm and Brine Shrimp once a day. Every second day I give them about 4 slices of cucumber or blanched zuchinni weighted down with stainlesss steel screws and once a week blanched frozen peas with their shells removed.
I have no algae issues at all.

The following is a list of the stock which have been living happily in my previous tank for over 6 months which have now been transferred to their new home and are loving it. 
It's a long list, everyone gets on fine, never have any problems with fin nipping or health issues, but bear in mind I have over 20 years total of fishkeeping experience and my water parameters are consistently spot on. I might just be very lucky. ;-)

9 x Mollies
3 x Cresent Swordtails
13 x Scissortails
1 x Albino Corydoras
6 x Bronze Corydoras
3 x Panda Corydoras
2 x Peppered Corydoras
11 x Black Widow Tetras
6 X Khuli Loaches
2 X Long Nose Whiptails
1 x Red Lizard Whiptails
5 x Serpae Tetras
3 x Rosy Tetras
3 x Angelfish
5 x Harlequins
6 x Blind Cave Fish
7 x Rummynose Tetras
24 X Neon Tetras
1 x Peppermint Bristlenose
1 x Albino Bristlenose
1 x Melanistic (L144) Bristlenose:-D
4 x Leopard Danios
4 x Zebra Danios
4 x Albino Danios
6 x Guppies
4 x clown Loach
2 x Sucking Loaches

Thanks for looking!


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

My tank is slightly overstocked too I have started 2 weekly water changes and I haven't had any sickness or deaths in 6 months since I bumped it up from one to two
Looks great!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keleborn (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good! Where did you get the fish handles?


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Keleborn said:


> Looking good! Where did you get the fish handles?


They're from a DIY Store here in Australia called Bunnings. I thought they work really good!  

Here's a similar set on ebay

www.ebay.com/itm/Nautical-Angel-Fis...-Knob-Pull-Ocean-1-3-8-set4-NEW-/300955497946


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Love those fish handles. Now you've done it!! We'll all be trying to bid on them against each other!! 
So.... are your arms long enough to reach the bottom of that tank?? 
I agree it looks overstocked but there is also some depth that we are not seeing... we're looking thru it. What are the dimensions if I may ask? 
You will have to keep us posted with pics as the plants grow.


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Jakiebabie said:


> So.... are your arms long enough to reach the bottom of that tank??
> I agree it looks overstocked but there is also some depth that we are not seeing... we're looking thru it. What are the dimensions if I may ask?
> You will have to keep us posted with pics as the plants grow.


The tank is 5ft x 1.5ft x 3ft, I can reach the bottom if I stand on a stepladder and only when the water level is down during a water change, otherwise I'd have to wear a mask and snorkle! 
For everyday maintenance I use one of those Grab and reach tool thingies.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

phiza said:


> They're from a DIY Store here in Australia called Bunnings. I thought they work really good!


We get some amazing things from Bunnings, however, have you seen Masters? *Whistle* Have some nice stuff in there too!


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

*Finished the Trim*

Hi, a few final touches to the trim on my tank, I'm a Huge Liverpool Football Club Fan, my Tank room is my Den and has numerous pieces of LFC memorabilia, so I thought it was fitting to add some Liverpool touches to my tank. :lol:
My son owns a Company that has a Laser which is able to to cut and etch various materials, so I asked him to cut the Letters out of Plywood which I stained and fixed to the tank, and the club badges were etched on to a material called Traffalite. I think it looks cool!


----------



## Keleborn (Aug 26, 2013)

Great job on personalizing your stand & hood! Love your selection of fish, too! And I always love live plants!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the customizing of the lettering. It makes the tank stand out.

Keep us posted on it's progress, it looks very good.

Congrats on the workmanship 

Did you name the sides "The Kop" and "Anfield Road, what would really make it stand out is if you could get a custom Bill Shankly Tank ornament made somewhere.


----------



## phiza (Mar 16, 2013)

Tazman said:


> Love the customizing of the lettering. It makes the tank stand out.
> 
> Keep us posted on it's progress, it looks very good.
> 
> ...


Now there's an idea!!!! ;-)


----------

